# A broken ankle and a torn rotary cuff



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope you get better fast. You probably will just have to take it easy for a while. The horse will still be there when you get better.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stuff happens. I don't think you did anything really stupid except not wearing a helmet on a greeny. you are young, you'll heal fast, and it seems you have a good attitude about it all. hope you are not in too much pain.

you can hang out here , with us, while your bones knit.


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

With your rotator cuff, it will all depend on how badly you've torn it. Shoulder surgery is painful (Your ankle will be a walk in the park compared to the shoulder unless you've REALLY done a job on the ankle.) Physical therapy for the shoulder will hurt like a (woops...can't use that language here.)

Your ankle may be more comfortable down now, but get used to putting it up. Swelling will only increase the pain. You won't lose any strength in the unbroken leg, it will be doing double duty! 

You're very lucky. Helmet, helmet, helmet....and keep your phone on your body...not your horse or in the barn. Manure occurs. 

You are now an official member of the I've Been Hurt Club. Welcome! 

Cheer up! You're young, you'll heal fast. Make sure your fiancé takes good care of you!


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I had a really bad sprain in my ankle back in April...ice, ice, ice. I was able to elevate mine...maybe it won't be as painful after a few days to elevate. I was able to ride after 2 weeks, but it hurt like a beeyotch for 3.5 months. I've just recently been able to ride without huge amounts of pain. I haven't been able to find an ankle brace to fit under my boot, so have been wrapping it with an ace bandage.

People have recommended Swede-O braces but my feet are so darn small I can't find one to fit me right. Definitely get one if you can find one though. The ace bandage doesn't work the greatest. My trainer told me to just use vet wrap...it stays nice and tight.

When you are able to get back on...use the mounting block to dismount. Nothing hurts more than landing on your bad ankle. Hope you feel better...heal fast!


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

Just read about your accident today so you may already have drs orders on what to do about your broken ankle. Agree with HagonNag to keep ankle elevated and keep ice on it to reduce swelling as needed. 

I broke my ankle 14 yrs ago from a fall while taking a lesson. I thought I had just sprained it. Figured as long as I didn't take off my lace-up boots, I would be OK. So I finished my lesson. Then I rode my greenbroke filly for 1-1/2 hrs. Couldn't figure out why I couldn't turn my ankle to get my foot in the stirrup. Drove home and walked in the house. THEN I unlaced my boots and asked for some ice. Hubby and daughter finally convinced me to go to dr even though I kept telling them it was just sprained.

After x-rays, Dr was amazed I walked at all because I broke it so badly. I had surgery and 2 screws that week. I was in a cast for 5 wks and was told no weight on it during that time. Then I had a walking cast for the next 3 weeks. Didn't need any rehab. Dr said I might develop arthritis in that ankle as I got older, but so far have avoided that. Well at least in my ankle. The knees are a different story.

While my ankle was sore and a little stiff for a few weeks , I had no problems getting back in the saddle.

Of course, everyone heals differently. So follow your Drs orders and don't rush the healing process.


----------

